# How to Salt Cure Minnows



## fishyscience (Apr 14, 2004)

Salt-curing minnows

Though I would share this with OGFers due to the recent threads regarding salted minnows and the minnow shortage last week.

There are plenty of recipes out there to preserve minnows for times like we have just experienced-----no minnows available and the perch are biting!!! Here is a method I have been using for over 20 years, and it works great.

I have fished with salted shiners side by side with fishing buddies using live shiners, and match them perch for perch. Sure, Ill use live minnows, but actually prefer golden shiners over emerald shiners. 
(A little note on golden shiners---- They are hardy, and if you buy more than you need, they will keep in the minnow bucket tied off to your dock for a week or more. Also, if you use a WHITE bucket to keep them in while fishing, they will maintain that silvery appearance. They work just as well as emerald shiners!!!!)
If I buy live minnows, I only buy enough to bait one hook on a three hook in-line perch rig; the top two hooks I bait with salted shiners. 
My family never runs out of perch to eat------------------ 

Typically salt is the main ingredient used in the curing of many fish baits----as well as many food products consumed by humans (smoked fish--the brine, smoked meats, salted herring, etc). 
Salt preservation of foods dates back to ancient times. Salt not only draws out moisture, but also creates an environment inhospitable to bacteria. When a product is salted during cold weather, or salted and refrigerated so the product does not spoil while curing, many salted products can last for years.
A product can also be 'pickled', which is a process using both salt and an acid.

Some fish are actually attracted to baits which are salted; an example would be some of the varieties of tube lures used to fish for smallmouth bass.

Here's something learned years ago from an older, well experienced Lake Erie perch fisherman regarding minnow preservation, which he has done for many years. He has never spent money on minnows; he always nets his own and preserves them using the method below.

NOTE: For information regarding netting restrictions and size of nets, please see the following ODNR Division of Wildlife site: 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=18644

How to Preserve your Own Shiners

----Net your minnows and while they are still alive. Dead minnows work, BUT they can only be recently dead----once decomposition sets in, they become useless quickly.
---place your minnows in a plastic container which has a good lid and add a generous amount of salt----non-iodized salt or pickling salt
----place the lid on, and shake the container to spread the salt evenly throughout the minnows
---put the container, with the seal-able lid on, in the refrigerator, and leave closed for 2 days
---remove after 2days, drain all the liquid from the container, secure lid, put back in the refrigerator----do NOT rinse with water---do NOT add more salt
---leave it for another day, open, drain the liquid off, secure lid, put back in refrigerator
---leave it another day, open, drain the liquid off, secure lid, put back in refrigerator
---Continue to repeat this until no more liquid can be poured out of the container.

Depending on the amount of minnows, this process may take 5-6 days. Smaller containers (1-2 quart) seem to work better and preserve faster.

When you reach this point in the process, all the liquids from inside the minnows have been pulled out by the salt, you have drained the liquid off, and the salt has created a hostile environment for bacteria.
The secret to this process-----LEAVE IN THE REFREGERATOR UNTIL YOU ARE READY TO USE; DO NOT PUT IN THE FREEZER. Freezing the minnows breaks down body tissue and protein, so when thawed for use, they are soft and mushy, and won't stay on the hook.
Only take as many minnows from your refrigerated 'minnow supply' as you will need for the day, and keep them in the cooler.
No, the refrigerator will NOT smell at all----as long as you follow the above recommendations and are liberal with the salt.
Some helpful advice----
-----do NOT use your wife's Tupperware containers!! They work great, but you're far better off buying your own Tupperware containers and labeling them "Preserved Minnows". Visit garage sales to buy them cheap, or use plastic butter containers.
-----If you have an old refrigerator in the garage, use it. Otherwise, use the bottom shelf clear to the back of the refrigerator----where it's out of site.
-----assure your family there will be not smell---and there won't be, as long as you follow the above instructions
-----always tell the wife and family what's in the containers-----better than an unexpected discovery. 

Dave Kelch, Sea Grant Extension Specialist, Ohio Sea Grant


----------



## TheFilthyOar (Apr 16, 2010)

a few questions fishyscience:

when you put the minnows in the container for the first time, should you dry them as best you could beforehand?

how long will they last in the refrigerator? a year?

thanks in advance and thanks for the post. ive stuggled with saltin em. they always turn out mushy for me.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

TheFilthyOar said:


> a few questions fishyscience:
> 
> when you put the minnows in the container for the first time, should you dry them as best you could beforehand?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave...especially for the amo for the missus and her BRAND NEW refrigerator. One question...is there some rule of thumb on how much salt?... i.e. how many pounds per x dozen minnows, or how much salt per say pint of minnows


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I place my minnies on newspaper & pat dry with paper towels . Sprinkle a mix of kosher or, pickling salt & Borax. Just roll them around in the mix & place in them in snack bags. About a dozen or what you think you need. Place in freezer, very simple. The borax gives them a tougher finnish.I keep them on ice when fishing. I used this borax & jellow for color for curing salmon eggs. Now most of the salmon boys are using fresh skien.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Tailchaser said:


> I place my minnies on newspaper & pat dry with paper towels . Sprinkle a mix of kosher or, pickling salt & Borax. Just roll them around in the mix & place in them in snack bags. About a dozen or what you think you need. Place in freezer, very simple. The borax gives them a tougher finnish.I keep them on ice when fishing. I used this borax & jellow for color for curing salmon eggs. Now most of the salmon boys are using fresh skien.


Question Tailchaser. Do you use equal amounts of pickling salt and Borax?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Tailchaser said:


> I place my minnies on newspaper & pat dry with paper towels . Sprinkle a mix of kosher or, pickling salt & Borax. Just roll them around in the mix & place in them in snack bags. About a dozen or what you think you need. Place in freezer, very simple. The borax gives them a tougher finnish.I keep them on ice when fishing.


This is what I do too, minus the Borax...very simple and effective process..


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I just sort of eye-ball the salt & borax. I was also thinking of trying the borax alone the next time i do minnows


----------

